# looking for medical coding job



## acolema (Apr 18, 2011)

Does anyone know where u can find a medical coding job in the Philadelphia, Pa area?


----------



## 00029754 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am in the Philadelphia area.  What are you looking for.  If you are looking for billing I would suggest patient accounting departments for hospitals.  I do not know your background but I know those departments are always looking for people with coding or billing in their backgroud.


----------

